# My search for a puppy continues..



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

So i called a lady today who has 3 female maltese puppies and 1 male. The females are $950 (pretty good right) but when i talked to her, she spoke hardly any english and it was hard to talk to her. So i didnt get impatient or anything. I asked her when were the puppies born, when was their birthday? she told me happy birthday. Then i said, no i mean when were they born, how old are they? she said october twenty three. So i said they wont be ready for a month? and she said no they are ready now. and they arent registered anywhere either.. so hmm.. my search continues... (just thought i'd share everyone around me thinks that spending anywhere over a couple hundred bucks for a dog is rediculous and stupid and a waste of money) but you guys understand why i want a maltese!!!!!!


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

Im glad you are waiting that doesn't seem like a good situation. You will get your baby soon, it just seems longer because your so anxious. Good luck!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

There were some excellent breeders suggested in your first thread about looking for a puppy. Have you not had any luck with any of them?


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Im glad you are waiting that doesn't seem like a good situation. You will get your baby soon, it just seems longer because your so anxious. Good luck![/B]


I know! I just want to make sure I get a healthy puppy and not a sick one or anything. I'm just being really careful. I think of the way I thought about buying puppies before i came across this site and I seemed like a child! I would've bought anything if it were cheap! Now i know the precautions and all that, so it makes it 10 times harder! But I know i will find the right one soon enough!



> There were some excellent breeders suggested in your first thread about looking for a puppy. Have you not had any luck with any of them?[/B]


I think I called them all, I've called or emailed a lot of breeders and either they don't have females or their prices are too high for my wallet. I found one from a very nice lady, but they won't be ready for another month so she said I should keep looking and she'll let me know the status of hers and by the time they are ready and i cant find a puppy, then hopefully we can arrange something.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask what your price range is ?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> I found one from a very nice lady, but they won't be ready for another month so she said I should keep looking and she'll let me know the status of hers and by the time they are ready and i cant find a puppy, then hopefully we can arrange something.[/B]


Just FYI - a month's waiting period is a very small timeframe when it comes to getting a Maltese. It's not unusual to be on a waitlist until a puppy is born (especially if you want a little girl), and then wait until s/he is 12 weeks old before taking him or her home. If you noticed from the posts, often those that come up quickly are for older puppies or young adults that breeders have decided to place after keeping them as show potentials, or who are still with the breeder at that age for other reasons.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> May I ask what your price range is ?[/B]


as low as possible!
$1000 is usually a given, so hopefully like under 1500.. but ive been looking for one around 1000... its going to be a gift to me from someone else, i already told him it'll be like 1000.. so i guess he's prepared for that, but i think i'd probably have to pay the rest. at first i planned on getting it myself but you never know what will happen...



> Just FYI - a month's waiting period is a very small timeframe when it comes to getting a Maltese. It's not unusual to be on a waitlist until a puppy is born (especially if you want a little girl), and then wait until s/he is 12 weeks old before taking him or her home. If you noticed from the posts, often those that come up quickly are for older puppies or young adults that breeders have decided to place after keeping them as show potentials, or who are still with the breeder at that age for other reasons.[/B]


oh thank you! i'm coming to find that out with calls and emails to diff. breeders.. the wait is no problem, its just finding one thats hard


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Just to share with you a very condensed version of my story....I waited 11 MONTHS...yes 11 months for my little girl. I thought it might never happen. 

I saw many little boys born but no little girls. It was a very long and hard journey. But it makes it all the more worthwhile now.

So don't give up. I have been in your shoes and I know how hard it is to wait and there are times you just want to give up. But know that THE one for you is there somewhere she just might not be born yet. The time will come.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I too have been in your shoes (I am sure a lot of us have). 
Don't give up on your search and as hard as it sounds, try and be patient. The perfect little girl is out there, and when you find her, trust me you will know.
Good Luck


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

my search continues... (just thought i'd share everyone around me thinks that spending anywhere over a couple hundred bucks for a dog is rediculous and stupid and a waste of money) but you guys understand why i want a maltese!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]


My husband thought I was nuts when I first told him how much a Maltese would cost. It took me months for him to just say ok, we can look into getting one. After a months of "looking" I got sick of it and just started putting money aside on my own, and when he saw how serious I was he started to chip in. 

I still lie about how much Tuck cost. It's really no ones business but when you tell them that (nicely, of course), they pry harder and then look at you like you’re out of your mind for spending that amount of money on "just a dog."

I asked my husband the other day how much he would spend to buy me. And he said I was priceless (







)
and I told him that's exactly how I feel about Tucker and now he agrees.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> he said I was priceless (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, the interesting thing about cost is that we all have discussions about the first cost of the new baby, within a range of say, a few hundred to a few thousand dollars. 

And most of our families think we are a little nuts to "pay that much" for "gasp!" ...a dog...(even those who own purebreds). 

But we ignore that, 'cos heck, it's our life and our money and our choice, not theirs, and we decide on a range, look for a baby within our range, and bring our baby home.

Once we get them home, initial cost is such a moot point. When Sylphide got very ill a few weeks ago, and we were afraid that she was going to die, we gladly paid $1300.00 in vet bills (for one night and one day) without blinking an eye. We would have found a way to pay anything. If they had said: "this'll be $10,000", we would have said: "OK", and sold the new car. Anything to get her healthy again and home in our arms.

Because in that moment of rushing our very weak, seriously ill baby thirty minutes down the highway to an emergency vet on a Sunday - we realized that no amount of money would bring her back to us if she died, and that regardless of how much money we spent up front for another Maltie, we would never be able to replace our little Sylphide. For those of you who have followed my stories (especially in the beginning - I have so little time to post this year), you know that she has near-human qualities and there will simply never be another little being on this planet like her.

Yes, our babies are priceless. And irreplacable.

This is a long winded of saying: good luck with your search, gottagettamaltee. Take your time, find your girl. Once she's home you'll feel like you've had her forever, and the waiting will have been worth every second, and as for cost, well, once you have her in your arms you'd pay it all over ten times and more just to keep her.


----------



## divinemalt (Dec 1, 2005)

> Yes, our babies are priceless. And irreplacable.
> 
> This is a long winded of saying: good luck with your search, gottagettamaltee. Take your time, find your girl. Once she's home you'll feel like you've had her forever, and the waiting will have been worth every second, and as for cost, well, once you have her in your arms you'd pay it all over ten times and more just to keep her.[/B]



AMEN ! 

And I think that, pretty much, says it all.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133203
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree with both of you more. Our Indy is so precious to us, I can't imagine not having him in our lives







He has brought us such joy and love, more than I ever thought possible, he is our "littleman".


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> You know, the interesting thing about cost is that we all have discussions about the first cost of the new baby, within a range of say, a few hundred to a few thousand dollars.
> 
> And most of our families think we are a little nuts to "pay that much" for "gasp!" ...a dog...(even those who own purebreds).
> 
> ...


For some reason this post didn't come up for me until tonight! I just had to comment because it was so beautifully written and touched my heart.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I also had missed these recent posts. I completely agree with what S&S's Mom said. Last week I INSISTED on the tests for Sassy and could not have cared how much my bill was going to be. I just wanted my Sassy to be well again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Well said, S&S's mom!

Gottagetamaltese, if you are pinching pennies to afford the initial cost of a Maltese, I urge to you to wait and save, save, save until you can afford one from a reputable breeder. A bargain basement Maltese now may be no bargain in the long run as you usually end up spending way more in vet bills down the line. Look at the thousands spent on luxating patella surgeries and the thousands our members with pups with liver disease have spent and will continue to spend.

My Lady is poorly bred and her medications run about $150 a month. We seem to need a monthly vet visit now (minimum of $100 and our last one just a few weeks ago was $225). That's $3000 a year for health issues only.

Whe that dreaded time comes when I have to look for another Maltese, I will make sure I get the healthiest one possible. I will probably have to save and be "dogless" for quite awhile if I decide to get a puppy. I will also make sure I have money stashed away for emergencies first (and continue to add to it monthly). I will also probably get a male instead of a female because they are much less expensive and neutered, are great pets, too.

Another thing to think about is adopting a retiree from a show breeder. Truthfully, that's probably what I will do as I love adopting adults and helping them adjust to a new home. These dogs are retired moms and show dogs who are usually placed for the cost of a spay or neuter and a dental, updated vaccinations.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I will also probably get a male instead of a female because they are much less expensive and neutered, are great pets, too.[/B]


why is a male less expensive?
I know about getting a pup from a good breeder (thanks to sm!). I've come across very cheap pups and i'm afraid that something will be wrong with them or they will be sick and all of that. that's the part that i stress over most when looking for a puppy. i do not want to get attached to a pup that will end up dying because i didn't choose my breeder carefully and screen them properly. i'm taking my time and trying to be careful and attentive. its just hard.. but i am being patient ! thank you all for your comments and support.







I am also thinking of moving, so I want to get that done before i get a pup. I want to make sure i am in the right place where i won't have to worry about anyone trying to derail training, feeding, etc. (thats a whole other story!) thanks everyone


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not sure why they are less expensive, but they are - _considerably_! Breeders who sell females for around $2500 usually only sell the males for $1200-1500.

Maybe it's just the fru fru dog, thing, the bows and clothes, that make people want a girl. Anyone who has seen pictures of our SM guys in their bows and manly outfits would disagree, though, I'm sure!

I think some people think that male dogs hump and mark, but if you neuter them early, before they develop these habits, they usually don't.

I know it's hard to wait, but you are definately wise to do so. It will all be worthwhile when you get a happy, healthy puppy!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I think I responded to something like this before. 
First, one can have maltese and produce pups without a male of their own. There is stud fee to a good male, or frozen semen. Also, when a breeder is building a program with a male of their own, they don't need but one, or at least a very few to build a line, as that male can service a number of females. When one is choosing one for show and breeding, they should only choose the best male possible. They may even choose to purchase their male from an outside line to compliment their females. So, this leaves their male pups up for sale. If others are only looking for the best to show, then there are more males available for sale. Females, on the other hand, may be kept for breeding regardless of whether they are shown, if they meet the standards the breeder has set for their breeding program. So, females are more valuable to breeders, and less are offered for sale. I'm discussing another male with a breeder now from a planned breeding. I don't mind paying in the $5000 range for a good male, as I know I can work with good females from my line here. He can help me with a number of females over time, and I can also offer him for stud to approved bitches, if I choose. To spend that much or more for a female would only limit me to her offspring of two of three litters in her lifetime. So, I will be more inclined to keep good females from my breeding here for show and later breeding. All my male pups will be offered for sale. And, since I only have so much time to groom, I'm more likely to sell them as pets, even if they might be show quality because I don't have the time to groom them until they are six or eight months old.
In the pet puppy business, I think those folks have just realized that they can get more for a female than a male--supply and demand, so they ask more. 
I'll give you an example of how easy it is to sell a female. This morning, I talked with a woman who had just lost her eleven year old dog who came from a pet store. She is on the hunt for another female. When I started telling her the pedigree, the history of the siblings from the parents, etc. she really didn't seem to be as interested in that as whether I would have a pup available. If she had gone to a breeder with ten dogs, and pups available at all times, she would have been just as happy, and probably would not have questioned their price for an inferior quality dog. So, if people can mass produce the females, and have them available at all times, then many people will buy from them rather than waiting for a quality pup from a reputable breeder. They just ask the same price as the other breeders because they have the pups and the one who does limited breeding from their show dogs doesn't.
I guess I responded to two different posts here. I also saw a post earlier about someone who was surprised at the raise in price for their breeder who does not show their dogs.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I think I responded to something like this before.
> First, one can have maltese and produce pups without a male of their own. There is stud fee to a good male, or frozen semen. Also, when a breeder is building a program with a male of their own, they don't need but one, or at least a very few to build a line, as that male can service a number of females. When one is choosing one for show and breeding, they should only choose the best male possible. They may even choose to purchase their male from an outside line to compliment their females. So, this leaves their male pups up for sale. If others are only looking for the best to show, then there are more males available for sale. Females, on the other hand, may be kept for breeding regardless of whether they are shown, if they meet the standards the breeder has set for their breeding program. So, females are more valuable to breeders, and less are offered for sale. I'm discussing another male with a breeder now from a planned breeding. I don't mind paying in the $5000 range for a good male, as I know I can work with good females from my line here. He can help me with a number of females over time, and I can also offer him for stud to approved bitches, if I choose. To spend that much or more for a female would only limit me to her offspring of two of three litters in her lifetime. So, I will be more inclined to keep good females from my breeding here for show and later breeding. All my male pups will be offered for sale. And, since I only have so much time to groom, I'm more likely to sell them as pets, even if they might be show quality because I don't have the time to groom them until they are six or eight months old.
> In the pet puppy business, I think those folks have just realized that they can get more for a female than a male--supply and demand, so they ask more.
> I'll give you an example of how easy it is to sell a female. This morning, I talked with a woman who had just lost her eleven year old dog who came from a pet store. She is on the hunt for another female. When I started telling her the pedigree, the history of the siblings from the parents, etc. she really didn't seem to be as interested in that as whether I would have a pup available. If she had gone to a breeder with ten dogs, and pups available at all times, she would have been just as happy, and probably would not have questioned their price for an inferior quality dog. So, if people can mass produce the females, and have them available at all times, then many people will buy from them rather than waiting for a quality pup from a reputable breeder. They just ask the same price as the other breeders because they have the pups and the one who does limited breeding from their show dogs doesn't.
> I guess I responded to two different posts here. I also saw a post earlier about someone who was surprised at the raise in price for their breeder who does not show their dogs.[/B]


i didn't know breeding was this complicated.. maybe that's not the word, but i just didnt realize how much work was put into it. that sounds like a lot to go through.







there's a lot of planning involved. that's why i wont go into the breeding business! thanks for the information, happyb!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I'm not sure why they are less expensive, but they are - _considerably_! Breeders who sell females for around $2500 usually only sell the males for $1200-1500.
> 
> Maybe it's just the fru fru dog, thing, the bows and clothes, that make people want a girl. Anyone who has seen pictures of our SM guys in their bows and manly outfits would disagree, though, I'm sure!
> 
> ...


I've read Larry Stanberry's explanation about why females cost more. Maybe he'll see this thread and respond and share this info with us. I'll try to explain but it won't be as eloquent as Larry's explanation.

Basically, when a breeder has a breeding program they need several females but only one or maybe two males of their own. They can also use artifical insemination for their females, etc. The females are bred every couple years but the male can impregnant many females. So the breeder does not need many males and thus has many more to part with.

My own assumption on why pet stores and byb's that have a mating pair also charge more for a female is because they are following what was set by the leading breeders and what has become the accepted standard.

EDIT: Ooops... Happy B exlained it in an earlier post that I didn't see before posting this.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

EDIT: Ooops... Happy B exlained it in an earlier post that I didn't see before posting this.
[/QUOTE]


Hey, I'm glad to be on the same wavelength as your thoughts. We must have been writing at the same time.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133880
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!! I started when Lady's Mom was the last post and then got interrupted and then started again. Once I finally posted, I saw more new posts! I'm glad you were able to explain it so well. It is something most people would not know. Most people say it is because more males are born than females but the inside scoop from a breeder like you really opens our eyes....


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, the breeding part of it is not just putting two dogs together. The male I'm hoping for next year will be to breed to females that aren't even on the way yet. They will be to breed to the offspring of a dog who I plan to breed to my Andy and two of my girls here. So, I'm doing long range planning. My hope is that there will be a little boy in the litter expected at the end of January, that he is what I want for show and breeding, and that he will compliment my females. If all goes well, I should know in a couple years if my research and planning was right.
From the "busy time" of breeding and whelping, I can only equate it to having premature babies--and I had premature twins, so I can make the comparison. When one has a litter, the next twelve weeks do not belong to you, but to the mom and pups. If I could not adjust my work schedule to suit the pups, then I don't think I could do it. I do have a problem when they are first weening because, to me, that is the most crucial time, as I'm not away from them over three or four hours, night or day. If I were at my "real job" the hours I spend in caring for a litter, I could make a LOT more money than I could from the sale of the pups. BUT, I sure wouldn't have as much fun doing it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

For those of us who just want pets, it's basically economics, right? People _think_ they want females more, so they'll pay more for them. Which means there are more males "leftover", so they are priced lower. The law of supply and demand.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I'll tell you another reason people who just mass produce pups with no plans for showing are asking and getting more for their pups. It's one of my pet peeves.
If I were to advertise a champion for sale, or a champion sired pup with full registration--NO, I'M NOT GOING TO DO SO--, then I would get all kinds of replies from people wanting him for breeding. There are those out there who seek out these dogs, with no interest in bettering the breed---just thier pocketbook. While this can be a great thing for the people who want to improve their line to get a nice dog and "breed up", there are others who just seek out a male with a nice pedigree to breed to whatever is in their kennel. They have no interest in showing, and some know very little about standard and what it takes to make a good dog. They don't care. They just want to get a dog that they can advertise pups with "champion pedigree". And, you might be surprised at some who will sell these champion dogs. I know of two champions sold recently to people I would have no dealings with. Say a person sells a champion male. In many cases, it is one that didn't produce what they wanted for their own breeding program--THEIR CULLS. Perhaps it produced pups with bad topline or cotton coat. The puppymillers will jump on these. Then, they can take this dog and breed it to any and everything in their kennel---whether it be a 12 pound female or one with curly coat, and advertise the pups, based on the male's pedigree. These folks even represent themself as "show kennel" even though they have no interest in showing any of their dogs. They will also be the ones who sells their "show prospect" pups at a young age because they won't keep them until they are six to eight months to see if they are really producing show quality dogs. I showed against a family in October who had two pups they got like this, and I was embarassed for them to have those dogs in the ring.
I know I'm still in my infancy in showing and breeding, and I don't sell my pups for as high a price as some of the millers do. I know I still have to prove myself and my dogs. But, I'm working on it.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> For those of us who just want pets, it's basically economics, right? People _think_ they want females more, so they'll pay more for them. Which means there are more males "leftover", so they are priced lower. The law of supply and demand.[/B]



Yes, there is a lot to the "supply and demand" idea.
Personally, if I were looking for a Maltese, just as a pet, I would seek out a male and have it neutered. I would be able to afford better quality at less price, and I would have a dog that would be loving and devoted to me.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

What a facinating thread. Waiting for the right breeder to produce the right dog can take a long time. We waited what seemed like an eternity, and now I can't even recall what the wait was like. Keep searching and find a couple of breeders that you like and put your names on their lists. Trust your gut and do your research (which it seems you have), and you won't be sorry.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Cloud, Miko, (and others) luxating patella[/B]


I find it interesting that you only name the dogs from backyard breeders with luxating patellas when in just last few months on this forum we have seen/heard of maltese from top breeders (well known show breeders) with luxating patellas. I think if you are going to bring this issue up, then you should be naming everyone we have seen here diagnosed with luxating patellas, not just my dog, that way we are being fully honest with prospective buyers. Thanks in advance.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Ladysmom,

Actually, after giving it some more thought, I would prefer that you leave Miko out of your posts in the future. I really don't mean to be rude at all, but I should be the one to use (or not use) him as an example of poor breeding. For some reason, it just bothers me to see him constantly mentioned as an example of luxating patellas. There are plenty of other maltese with luxating patellas on this forum alone, and maybe their owners don't mind, but I do. Thanks.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I have two comments to add. My wait for a maltese puppy was TWENTY years!







So, take heart whatever the wait it is well worth it. Also, I don't know why female puppies seem to be what everyone wants (for a pet). I couldn't be happier with my boy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I certainly didn't mean to offend you. 

You posted quite a bit about Miko's knee surgery, didn't you? Unfortunately, he just comes to mind when I think about luxating patellas since he is the only one I can recall having the surgery. Just as my name or Lady's name is usually posted whenever epilepsy or diabetes is mentioned.

Cloud just jumped into my mind because BC's mom has posted about Noriko's recent neurological problems. Since Lady has neurological problems, too, she has been on my mind a lot.

Feel free to add to my list. It was certainly not meant to be inclusive or exclusive.



> Ladysmom,
> 
> Actually, after giving it some more thought, I would prefer that you leave Miko out of your posts in the future. I really don't mean to be rude at all, but I should be the one to use (or not use) him as an example of poor breeding. For some reason, it just bothers me to see him constantly mentioned as an example of luxating patellas. There are plenty of other maltese with luxating patellas on this forum alone, and maybe their owners don't mind, but I do. Thanks.[/B]


I just edited it.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> Ladysmom,
> 
> Actually, after giving it some more thought, I would prefer that you leave Miko out of your posts in the future. I really don't mean to be rude at all, but I should be the one to use (or not use) him as an example of poor breeding. For some reason, it just bothers me to see him constantly mentioned as an example of luxating patellas. There are plenty of other maltese with luxating patellas on this forum alone, and maybe their owners don't mind, but I do. Thanks.[/B]


what are luxating patellas?(something with the knees?) is it very serious/common in the maltese breed?



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133932
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm actually kind of thinking about getting a male pup... i don't really know why i want a girl, i just do. i just thought of my dad's dogs and he has always had boys, they've always been super loving and affectionate toward me. they've always seemed more excited to see me with that child like playfulness, like i was who he was waiting for for so long and im finally here and he's so excited he's peeing. my girl pup i had loved me to death, but when i'd call her when she was in trouble, she'd run to my mom like she heard it in my tone. i don't know what im going to get yet, but i've put more thought into a male lately.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=133931
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm actually kind of thinking about getting a male pup... i don't really know why i want a girl, i just do. i just thought of my dad's dogs and he has always had boys, they've always been super loving and affectionate toward me. they've always seemed more excited to see me with that child like playfulness, like i was who he was waiting for for so long and im finally here and he's so excited he's peeing. my girl pup i had loved me to death, but when i'd call her when she was in trouble, she'd run to my mom like she heard it in my tone. i don't know what im going to get yet, but i've put more thought into a male lately.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yes, luxating patellas are knee problems that are prevalent in small breeds like Maltese.
Many on here have problems from minor to severe....

I had all intentions of getting a female both times too....but changed my mind BOTH times.








I am SO glad I did!







I WUV my boys!!!!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

I really wanted a girl too, Vinny was the only pup in the litter. I thank God everyday for him. I have never ever experienced the kind of love and devotion Vinny has for me. Females can be very lovey too but I swear its different with Vinny, any self esteem problems are out the window he makes me feel so adored.







I feel the same way about him. Go for a little boy you wont regret it. Oh and I still want a little girl someday, I can't help but be envious of all those pink clothes.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

my next one I don't care what sex it is...and I will probably go for a boy...but with Noel I HAD to have a girl. LOL....

and honestly the reasons were purely selfish. My sister and Sister in law both have at least one girl...but I had two boys and love them to pieces but being such a girly girl..way more so than sis and sil....well I needed a girl to get all my pinkness out on. I just felt something missing as silly as it sounds. I told my husband I wanted a little skin girl or girl malt...since we can't have anymore children I wanted to adopt. Well hubby figured finding a girl malt would be easier and faster...boy was he wrong. LOL..j/k

so honestly it had nothing to do with if I thought girls were "better" than boys it was i just needed a girl to complete me.









and to be very very selfish I would not let myself even look at a boy because I was to afraid to lol









my next one I don't care what sex it is...and I will probably go for a boy...but with Noel I HAD to have a girl. LOL....

and honestly the reasons were purely selfish. My sister and Sister in law both have at least one girl...but I had two boys and love them to pieces but being such a girly girl..way more so than sis and sil....well I needed a girl to get all my pinkness out on. I just felt something missing as silly as it sounds. I told my husband I wanted a little skin girl or girl malt...since we can't have anymore children I wanted to adopt. Well hubby figured finding a girl malt would be easier and faster...boy was he wrong. LOL..j/k

so honestly it had nothing to do with if I thought girls were "better" than boys it was i just needed a girl to complete me.









and to be very very selfish I would not let myself even look at a boy because I was to afraid to lol


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

When I was looking for a Maltese, I thought I had wanted a girl... mainly because I wanted to have lots of pink everywhere. But then I talked to a breeder, and they said that a boy would be much more affectionate, lovey and loyal... which I wanted more than being able to justify dressing in pink. So the search continued... but with more of an open mind. 

I must say that Codi has been a huge blessing ... he is what makes me smile in the morning, gets me through the day at work, and makes me love coming home. His happiness to see me, and just his pure excitement... it's something that I wish never to part with.







Although I doubt that that has anything to do with him being a boy!!! 

And I have to say, that when nobody is looking, he will have tints of pink on him. He has a very girly collar... its pastel pink with rhinestones and a rhinestone heart (we only wear around the house) and he looks adorable! I tell him that he's very metrosexual -- he doesn't mind in the least!!! Sometimes when looking at the girl pictures on here or at all the adorable dresses available, I think, Codi, you're just going to have to be gay or something!! LOL

Regardless, I would definitely wait for what you want, and make sure to get from a good breeder. At least there's a little more guarantee of health in the future than if you get from somewhere not so reputable. 

Good Luck!! It's worth the wait! I had to wait a couple years until the parents said it was Ok, and I was done with school, and now it feels like I never had to wait!! 

Ok, I think I'm done now. LOL


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

I also wanted to add that I have yet to have a problem of Codi humping or marking. He will mark when we are outside, but even that is not as obnoxious as other dogs I have seen. I have had more problems with our two new Lhasa puppies humping than with Codi humping... but I think that just has to do with Codi's personality. But I just wanted to add that...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I had Ty neutered at 7 months, he has never marked or humped. I believe that can be a problem if you wait to long to neuter. Many of the "breeder sites" have sections on whether to chose a male or a female. They almost all say that the male are "less moody and can be more devoted" to their owners. They do mention that girls may be easier to house train in the first few months but that after 1 year there isn't any difference. Also when you consider the difference in the cost between spay and neuter as well as the fact that most breeders charge less for the male puppies AND there seem to be more males born than females, it's a good deal. 

And who says a boy pup can't wear pink







, I don't think that dogs have the same gender stereotypes that we humans have!!!!! Everyone alsways calls Ty a "she" because he's little and fluffy, I don't think it threatens his masculinity.

I say go for a boy!!!

If this link works it is to a Male vs Female discussion on a breeders web site that Lady Montava recently posted on another thread in the breeder topic. Of course I don't know anything about this breeder but this "discussion" basically agrees with most of the other things I have read. 

http://www.angel-litemaltese.com/Male_vs_Female.htm


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

This really has nothing to do with dogs but I just had to get on my soapbox a tab bit...I hate hate hate how society tells us that boys can't wear pink. In junior high (many many years ago) my best friend in the whole world was a guy and his favorite color was HOT pink. the brighter the better and he looked great in it...and it was really hard to find guy things in pink then...

flash forward to now...my youngest son is five but he LOVES pink. When I ask him why he likes it he said "MOM it is a happy color" so I hate how society says that my baby can't have what he wants...so the other day I found him the cutest pink shirt it said "MOM forgot to seperate the reds and whites" it was sooo cute. and he loves it. and I don't see why men/boys can't wear pink...heck girls/women wear blue right? 

ok so that is just my soapbox about men/society and pink. I am stepping off of it now. LOL


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> This really has nothing to do with dogs but I just had to get on my soapbox a tab bit...I hate hate hate how society tells us that boys can't wear pink. In junior high (many many years ago) my best friend in the whole world was a guy and his favorite color was HOT pink. the brighter the better and he looked great in it...and it was really hard to find guy things in pink then...
> 
> flash forward to now...my youngest son is five but he LOVES pink. When I ask him why he likes it he said "MOM it is a happy color" so I hate how society says that my baby can't have what he wants...so the other day I found him the cutest pink shirt it said "MOM forgot to seperate the reds and whites" it was sooo cute. and he loves it. and I don't see why men/boys can't wear pink...heck girls/women wear blue right?
> 
> ok so that is just my soapbox about men/society and pink. I am stepping off of it now. LOL[/B]

































I couldn't agree more! While in college, I took several gender classes that really made me more aware of how society has labeled things as well as people. It really was an eye opener. I guess that is why I have no problem putting Toby in something pink; at the end of the day, who cares?


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

My perference has always been with the girls. I find that they are a lot cleaner. My boys always get pee pee on their bellies or sometimes on their legs. Such a pain with the leg lifting! I told myself that I won't ever get another boy until maybe I am further down my "doggie" career. 

I don't know why but I just adore my girls to bits and pieces. I love my boys too but my girls have personalities that suit me better. This has nothing to do with gender but I think their individual personalities. I am not sure if it is because I had the girls since they were puppies and both boys came to me when they were older.

As a child, I had a male boxer which didn't have the dirty belly problem but he was much bigger and didn't have a long coat. If someone wants a girl, they should go ahead and get a girl. It doesn't mean they won't love their boys just as much.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> My perference has always been with the girls. I find that they are a lot cleaner. My boys always get pee pee on their bellies or sometimes on their legs. Such a pain with the leg lifting! I told myself that I won't ever get another boy until maybe I am further down my "doggie" career.
> 
> I don't know why but I just adore my girls to bits and pieces. I love my boys too but my girls have personalities that suit me better. This has nothing to do with gender but I think their individual personalities. I am not sure if it is because I had the girls since they were puppies and both boys came to me when they were older.
> 
> As a child, I had a male boxer which didn't have the dirty belly problem but he was much bigger and didn't have a long coat. If someone wants a girl, they should go ahead and get a girl. It doesn't mean they won't love their boys just as much.[/B]


i dont know why, but i really want a girl. something about having a boy, about their boy parts, is just not appealing to me. i dont know if girls do this too, but my mom's exhubby had a dog and every time someone would come to pet him he'd get really super excited and pee all over them! are girls more prissy, personality wise? i want to have a boy and a girl, but i kinda want a girl first. but if i end up with a boy, its okay. but i just have the idea etched into my brain that a girl isnt as passive as a boy. i'll just have to wait and see what i end up with!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've had two girl Malts and one boy, Catcher. None of mine ever have any pee stains on them anywhere. Both K & C have sanitary trims and puppy cuts, so maybe that is why. Catcher usally squats in the house on the potty pads and lifts his leg outside, but he has never marked on a vertical surface. 

My first Malt, Rosebud, and now Kallie, is wonderful and affectionate on her terms. Catcher's devotion is very different from hers. He will just look at me with those big black eyes ... I've never seen such love, adoration and devotion in a dog's eyes before. I'm his and he lets everyone know it.

I had originally gotten him to be a playmate for Kallie but he would rather be with me than play with her (although they do play some). I feel like I need a third now that would hopefully bond with Kallie and that would need to be a girl, I think.

Kallie, though a girl, would look silly in a dress. She is very tomboyish and athletic. Catcher is more girly than Kallie is!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

the buttercup is very very affectionate...to everyone. she gets visably upset when someone walks past her and doesn't make an effort to tell her how beautiful she is. (she DOES get very needy at times)
she's also such a clown, that i don't imagine how anyone would ever not find her simply charming! she's such a people-pleaser. unlike mommy, who is very anti-people today. LOL

i think i wanted a girl because that's all i grew up with. i'm definitely looking for a boy for dog #2 because sometimes when buttercup gets irritated, it's actually almost exclusively with other girl dogs, she will show them her pearly whites and NOT in a "let's compare dentists" kind of way.... she only seems to get irritated lately if i am keeping her from her naps. because i guess sometimes 18 hours a day isn't quite enough...

ann marie and the "secretly, i want a pirate for a brother...we're still working on The Boy agreeing..." buttercup


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134223
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My boy NEVER gets the pee on his tummy hairs. He is also very affectionate. Example -- we were driving to Disneyland hotel today (we are going there tommorow) and I was nauseous and vomiting ALL day long (I know...very gross and very unfun driving trip) and my baby didn't leave my side all day (neither did my hubby but I think he didn't think he had a choice).


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

I think you should have the sex puppy you want. However..... I'm not sure what you mean by "boy parts.... Ty is neutered, there are no "parts" and if properly groomed a male should not pee on his belly. I have an Old English Sheep Dog male as well as a maltese male, neither have a problem with pee on their belly and both are hairy and white.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I am glad to hear no one else has problems with boys getting pee pee on their tummy. I wonder if it is because I keep them in long coats. Maybe I will try trimming their belly!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I am glad to hear no one else has problems with boys getting pee pee on their tummy. I wonder if it is because I keep them in long coats. Maybe I will try trimming their belly![/B]


I do trim Ty's belly even though I keep his coat long. I trim from his back legs to his rib cage. You cannot tell when he is standing and it keeps his belly very clean. I also learned the hard way NOT to trim the hair on his penis, the long hair helps to wick the urine away from the belly.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I think you should have the sex puppy you want. However..... I'm not sure what you mean by "boy parts.... Ty is neutered, there are no "parts" and if properly groomed a male should not pee on his belly. I have an Old English Sheep Dog male as well as a maltese male, neither have a problem with pee on their belly and both are hairy and white.[/B]


well, this may seem kinda gross, but when i was like 10, my mom's friend had a daughter thats a couple of years older than me. she had a cocker spaniel that was a boy. her and one of her friends would touch him in his private area and they'd say "give davey a boner" which is really gross (we were how old? and this is a darn doggie). 

hehe i just typed out a paragraph and then erased it because of conflicting opinions on the subject. i should go ahead and post it but i dont want to type it out. so anyway, we'll just say that when i was 16 i got a pom and i got a female coz i wanted to have lots of puppies to play with. so she did end up pregnant but didnt even know how to take care of her pups. they all died coz i didnt know she was even pregnant and she didnt want them i had to make her feed them and she ended up laying on the 2 surviving pups. that was my fault and irresponsibility, but i was young and niave. so anyway yeah. thats also a reason why i want a girl, i want my girl pup to be like my pom(minus the pregnancy), personality wise. kinda stuck up, but loves me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> well, this may seem kinda gross, but when i was like 10, my mom's friend had a daughter thats a couple of years older than me. she had a cocker spaniel that was a boy. her and one of her friends would touch him in his private area and they'd say "give davey a boner" which is really gross (we were how old? and this is a darn doggie).[/B]


Oh, that is just really sad to hear....


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134437
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah and back then i didnt know what the heck that really meant... 
but i still want a pup, i'll just make sure no creepy nasties are around it.. my pup will be as pure as its fur


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I basically skimmed parts of this thread, so forgive me if this has been said. I just wanted to add that yes, I did want a girl in both instances when looking for Wally and Toby. Neither breeder had girls so I "settled" on males and I couldn't be happier. 

I also want to add that once a dog is neutered it basically becomes sexless. I guess that is why I have no problem with putting Toby in pink. I would even go so far as to put a dress on him--who cares? Who is looking under there anyway? 

Also, you can look at it this way, the percentage that separates males from females is something like 0.99999%. What I am trying to say is that I can't wrap my head around why people get so hung up on what sex the dog is as long as it is happy, healthy and comes from a decent breeder. 

I just would hate to see someone miss out on a wonderful dog because it wasn't the right sex. 



<~~~~ Steps down off the soapbox.


----------



## gottagettamaltee (Dec 1, 2005)

> I basically skimmed parts of this thread, so forgive me if this has been said. I just wanted to add that yes, I did want a girl in both instances when looking for Wally and Toby. Neither breeder had girls so I "settled" on males and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I also want to add that once a dog is neutered it basically becomes sexless. I guess that is why I have no problem with putting Toby in pink. I would even go so far as to put a dress on him--who cares? Who is looking under there anyway?
> 
> ...


i have been waiting so long and i figure by the time the breeder i am interested in is ready, if there are no females left, then i will go ahead and get a body, but i am crossing my fingers for a girl. maybe i relate men being messy to male dogs as being messy too. i havent been too fond of the male sex lately, so that could be why...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134461
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just one last thing...Neither of my male dogs (maltese and beagle) are "dirty." I have had female dogs before and they are equally as clean. I think a lot has to do with the individual dogs personality. Neither of my males mark, hump or lift their leg when they go the bathroom. Also, they do not pee on their belly when they go. Oh, and not to be graphic or anything, but Toby's private parts are so small that they are hardly even visable. 

Please don't think I am preaching, like I said I would hate for you to miss out on a great dog just because of the sex. 

I know how hard the wait is. I wanted a Malt for over a year and thought the right time would never come. Good luck!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

As Toby's mom said, a neutered or spayed dog is basically sexless. Also, there is no guarentee that a female dog won't mark or even hump, traits that are usually associated only with males. And females are famous for submissive urination (wetting when someone new pets them, etc.)

Please don't get too hung up on cleaniness or messiness as no dog will be "as pure as its fur" as you claim your pup will be. They get bits of poop that stick in their hair on their behind (fondly called dingleberries) and if you plan to use pee pads, will walk in their puddles and get yellow feet. Lady squats but still manages to pee on her ankle periodically when her coat is long. She's also had a problem with vaginal infections for the past 6 months and, well, we won't even go there!

They smell just like dogs when they need a bath, get muddy paws and bodies when they play outside and most likely will have some degree of tear staining.

And it won't matter what sex they are!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

This morning, I picked up Dee Dee who is in a short puppy cut. Her bottom was wet where she squatted and got pee on the hair. She will need a bath tonight, when I have time to do it. 
As for males, I find that they are neat, and I have no problem with them in short coat. In fact, this situation with Dee Dee would not have happened if she were male. However, a male in coat is a different matter. Some will pee on that own leg hair


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Just to add another..."me too"....
Brinkley has never hiked, he squats to pee, and as long as his belly is kept trimmed, there is no problems with him wetting on his belly hair.

Neyland lifted his leg once when there wasn't enough room in the wee box where he was standing...but he squats too, and a few times I have seen him balancing on three feet...one back foot off the ground, but not really hiked.







He will get neutered in the next 4-6 weeks, so I am hoping he doesn't start hiking in the meantime. I did trim his belly area after I got him home b/c he was wetting on it some...and that was yucky to me.

I wish I could say that neither of them hump, but unfortunately Brinkley does. I haven't caught Neyland in the act yet. 
Brinkley quit trying to hump my arm after he was neutered, now he only humps Spencer cat and Neyland.

Both keep fairly clean booties if I keep a sanitary trim on them and they have firm poos.

I also was dead set on a girl both times and am SO glad that I decided on males. I can't imagine passing up either of these love bugs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Brink's humping isn't a sex related trait, but his trying to assert his dominance over Neyland and Spencer.

My sister's female Jack Russell was a humper (RIP Fanny). She was boss over the other Jack Russell and the huge German Shephard! The first thing she'd do when my sister brought her to my mom's house was try to hump all the cats, just to say she was here and in charge!


----------



## abkadefkey (Sep 27, 2005)

> I have two comments to add. My wait for a maltese puppy was TWENTY years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<y wait feel like it's been 20 years. We've been seriously shopping for almost 2 years now. Timing keeps working against us. I was so happy a few months back. I found a great breeder, thanks to SM, it was a fair price and not far from me, under 2 hours. But then life got in the way again. Now we will have to wait for her to breed again and that won't be until late in the summer.

Ih well, it will make it all the sweeter when we do finally get to bring her home.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I also waited about 20 years to get a toy breed dog!

When my youngest child was 3 and potty trained and we were settled into our house, we decided we were finally ready for the responsibilty of a dog. (We'd had cats for years) I had my heart set on a small dog after growing up with Setters, but secretly wanting a Poodle. I wanted an English Cocker as they came in colors like Setters and didn't look too "fru fru" (to appease my then husband).

I spoke to my vet about it and he gave me great advice. He said, "the smaller the child, the bigger the dog." He thumbs downed any small dog and especially Cockers. He also said our best bet was a mixed breed rather than pure bred dog.

Fortunately I heeded his advice and got the first mixed breed (mostly Golden Retriever) dog I had ever had. Petie turned out to be the perfect family dog. Loving, loyal, and most importantly, a "real" dog that they could play with. He had a bomb-proof disposition around children. We couldn't have chosen a more perfect dog to grow with our family.

It was only after I lost my beloved Petie 14 years later that I finally got my Lady.


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> I had Ty neutered at 7 months, he has never marked or humped. I believe that can be a problem if you wait to long to neuter. Many of the "breeder sites" have sections on whether to chose a male or a female. They almost all say that the male are "less moody and can be more devoted" to their owners. They do mention that girls may be easier to house train in the first few months but that after 1 year there isn't any difference. Also when you consider the difference in the cost between spay and neuter as well as the fact that most breeders charge less for the male puppies AND there seem to be more males born than females, it's a good deal.
> 
> And who says a boy pup can't wear pink
> 
> ...


My husband wears pink shirts, we have 4 sons and they wear pink shirts, 3 of them have sons and they wear pink shirts. If you want to put a pink shirt on you male pup it will not damage his ego, I promise








And my ESS was not nuetered untill he was at least 4 years old. He did not mark or hump before or after his surgery. I think it just depends on each individual dog.





> I've had two girl Malts and one boy, Catcher. None of mine ever have any pee stains on them anywhere. Both K & C have sanitary trims and puppy cuts, so maybe that is why. Catcher usally squats in the house on the potty pads and lifts his leg outside, but he has never marked on a vertical surface.
> 
> My first Malt, Rosebud, and now Kallie, is wonderful and affectionate on her terms. Catcher's devotion is very different from hers. He will just look at me with those big black eyes ... I've never seen such love, adoration and devotion in a dog's eyes before. I'm his and he lets everyone know it.
> 
> ...


That Catcher is such a cutie-pie







. I hope his nephew who lives at my house grows up to be a cute as he is







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> That Catcher is such a cutie-pie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, thanks! How is Buddy Boy doing so far?


----------



## Lacie2 (Sep 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134461
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think of it like getting pregnant. You would not have a choice if you have a boy or a girl. Find a breeder you like and get on their list for a puppy. You can be surprised when it is born and you will love it no matter if it is a boy or a girl.




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=134568
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's soooo cute







but he is still a bit timid. He loves to be held but doesn't want to be picked up







. He will have to get over that if he ever makes it to the show ring.


----------



## izzysmom (Nov 6, 2005)

> I have two comments to add. My wait for a maltese puppy was TWENTY years!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want to say that I "second that emotion"









My boy is such a cuddlebug, and my breeder outright told me she'd take a male anyday over a female. Where do you think the connotation of "bitch" came from


----------

